# Wood Turningz experience?



## scootac (Dec 9, 2021)

Received a catalog from them today. Usually get my pen turning goodies from Woodcraft or Penn State. 
The pen selection looked about the same, but noticed
they have quite a variety of blanks.....many I haven't seen before.
How has your dealings with them been? Quality of pen kits, prompt shipping? 
Thanks!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## duncsuss (Dec 9, 2021)

Nothing but good experiences with Woodturningz.

I've bought pen kits, blanks, Micromesh, and pen boxes & "velvet" pen slip cases from them; had a conversation with somebody in tech support about the suitability of their inlace acrylester blanks for non-kit pen making and they were open about it not being easy to cut threads in it with tap & die, being kind of brittle. I give them credit for their honesty.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thank You! 1 | Agree 4 | Informative 2


----------



## Sprung (Dec 9, 2021)

Haven't ordered from them in quite some time, but they're good to go. Well respected retailer. A lot of what they sell, but certainly not all they sell, is Penn State kits, etc.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thank You! 1 | Informative 2


----------



## ripjack13 (Dec 9, 2021)

I like em but dont normally order from them. Mostly pennstate for the bulk.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Tony (Dec 9, 2021)

Always had great experience with them.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thank You! 1 | Agree 1 | Useful 1


----------



## Lou Currier (Dec 10, 2021)

I have ordered from them many times and always pleased with the product. Shipping and customer service are a whole lot better than PSI and quality is the same or better.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thank You! 1 | Agree 2 | Useful 1


----------



## Mike1950 (Dec 10, 2021)

I know Ryan, he is honest fair and runs a good biz.

Reactions: Like 2 | Thank You! 1 | Informative 1


----------



## scootac (Dec 10, 2021)

Thanks everybody for all the replies.
I'll put them on my 'good to go to' list. It's always nice to have multiple options.
Their catalog looked promising...but reassuring to know they are well regarded in the community.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## kris stratton (May 2, 2022)

Always a great experience with these guys.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## rdabpenman (May 6, 2022)

As a rule their service is acceptable, but they do have some very 
unfriendly service personnel when dealing with technical problems/
Les

Reactions: Useful 1


----------



## Schroedc (May 6, 2022)

Never had an issue they didn't promptly address in a satisfactorymanner. Over 4,000 kits from them at least in the last 9 years.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## T. Ben (May 8, 2022)

I have never had a problem with them,except they keep sending candy with every order.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 3 | Sincere 1


----------

